# How To Be An Operator



## amlove21 (Aug 18, 2013)

NAILED IT.


----------



## fox1371 (Aug 18, 2013)

HOLY SHIT!  I thought he almost wasted Jameson!  Haha.  

That was pretty funny.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 18, 2013)

That is  outstanding!  At about 3 minutes in I think he almost waterboards himself!


----------



## Rapid (Aug 18, 2013)

Boobs.


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 18, 2013)

The PJ part is hilarious, I just want to kill someone


----------



## Lycurgus (Aug 18, 2013)

That was awesome.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm a sniper in the 82nd...


----------



## Confederate Son (Aug 18, 2013)

Pew Pew Pew


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 18, 2013)

Sorry my brain was scrambled after the first shot of that girl in her bikini. What happened after that?


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 18, 2013)

DasBoot said:


> Sorry my brain was scrambled after the first shot of that girl in her bikini. What happened after that?


 
She switched back to the bikini again...


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 18, 2013)

No watermelon, no legitimacy.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 18, 2013)

That video is pure gold!


----------



## nobodythank you (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Muppet (Aug 18, 2013)

Fucking priceless.

F.M.


----------



## goon175 (Aug 18, 2013)

That was amazing.


----------



## Arrow 4 (Aug 18, 2013)

Destined to be a classic!


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 18, 2013)

winner winner, chicken dinner...


----------



## pardus (Aug 18, 2013)

I guess I can put on an SF tab now, I'm clearly qualified! 

That was pretty funny.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Aug 18, 2013)

I must be deaf tonight, what does she say about Ranger School?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 18, 2013)

MilkTruckCoPilot said:


> I must be deaf tonight, what does she say about Ranger School?



"I'm here for Ranger School"


----------



## Ravage (Aug 19, 2013)

Fake tits but....TIIIITS!


----------



## JHD (Aug 19, 2013)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> "I'm here for Ranger School"



She stole my line!


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 19, 2013)

Ravage said:


> Fake tits but....TIIIITS!



If you can touch them they are real.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 19, 2013)

You can't


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 19, 2013)

Ravage said:


> You can't



YOU can't, Rav. However, I'm willing to bet that certain other people (cback, Deathy, me, EVERYONE else) could get our dick beaters on her chesticles with little effort. Airfare/cost of petrol not included.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 19, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> If you can touch them they are real.


 
They're paid for, they're real.... and hers....


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 19, 2013)

Ravage said:


> You can't


I'd bet that the majority of the guys with green names here could get women of equal or greater looks and equal or lesser morals than her with little more than a week old beard and a quick mention of their respective careers. Chicks dig 21st century Vikings


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 19, 2013)

All that win in that video, and someones worried if dudes girlfriend has real or fake tits. 

Ravage you couldn't land a chick like that if you were rolling deep pockets and actually had a personality. I mean not trying to talk shit, but I really doubt she would be impressed with your SOF picture collection.

The one cool thing about fake tits, is that you don't get the "one is bigger than the other" awkwardness...Not that it ever stopped me or anything!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 19, 2013)

Dasboot, you really believe chicks give two fucks about what you did in the military?  I can promise this if they actually know enough to be like "oh wow you're a Ranger" you probably don't want to mess with her. She has probably been taught by someone, and that someone was probably a dirty soul, who did dirty things.

My wife asked me what I did in the Army and I gave her a rundown, she looked at me like I had a Dick growing out of my forehead, and said "so you shoot guns and stuff". Yep pretty much...


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 19, 2013)

JAB said:


> All that win in that video, and someones worried if dudes girlfriend has real or fake tits.
> 
> Ravage you couldn't land a chick like that if your were rolling deep pockets and actually had a personality. I mean not trying to talk shit, but I really doubt she would be impressed with your SOF picture collection.
> 
> The one cool thing about fake tits, is that you don't get the "one is bigger than the other" awkwardness...Not that it ever stopped me or anything!



Paging Dr. Amlove to the critical burn center.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 19, 2013)

JAB, that doesn't mean he's wrong, it just means he's well acquainted with Rangerettes.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 19, 2013)

Yoshi said:


> Paging Dr. Amlove to the critical burn center.


 

He's not a doctor.... He's a PJ....  they have better hair and use more fiber based hair product.... and can shoot the bad guys.....  sheeeeeeeeeeeesh....  they're friggin operators, dontcha know?:wall:


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 19, 2013)

JAB said:


> Dasboot, you really believe chicks give two fucks about what you did in the military?  I can promise this if they actually know enough to be like "oh wow you're a Ranger" you probably don't want to mess with her. She has probably been taught by someone, and that someone was probably a dirty soul, who did dirty things.
> 
> My wife asked me what I did in the Army and I gave her a rundown, she looked at me like I had a Dick growing out of my forehead, and said "so you shoot guns and stuff". Yep pretty much...



Hey I didn't say that it would help you get Mrs. Right. But I'm sure it'll help you get mrs. Daddy issues lol every cool job has its groupies! Though i will agree that you don't want to hang around for anything more than an awkward morning with females like that...


----------



## Johca (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Poccington (Aug 19, 2013)

That blonde chick had fantastic breasts.

God bless America.


----------



## Dame (Aug 19, 2013)

x SF med said:


> He's not a doctor.... He's a PJ....  they have better hair and use more fiber based hair product.... and can shoot the bad guys.....  sheeeeeeeeeeeesh....  they're friggin operators, dontcha know?:wall:



Yeah but, "after his 2 year pipeline, he's _pretty much_ a doctor."


----------



## Muppet (Aug 19, 2013)

Johca said:


>


 
Fucking Wal-Mart girls.

F.M.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 19, 2013)

Ravage said:


> You can't


 
Fucking cock blocker!

F.M.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 19, 2013)

racing_kitty said:


> YOU can't, Rav. However, I'm willing to bet that certain other people (cback, Deathy, me, EVERYONE else) could get our dick beaters on her chesticles with little effort. Airfare/cost of petrol not included.


 
I broke my ankle in 95 at Bragg. I told chicks that I was a fucking bull rider, thinking they would be impressed. Girls don't care about that shit. Then I told the truth and said I was a Paratrooper and again, they did not care. When I met Kim, I told her what I did and we clicked. That's it. Nothing else. Kim was truly into what I did in the Army. She actually made me re-d0 (darken) my jump wings tattoo on my rt. firearm I got in the Army, she was that proud. Sorry, little off target. Ravage. I won't spank you since you have gotten your pee pee spanked already.

F.M.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 19, 2013)

My wife and I have been married for 6 years now, she still tells people that I use to shoot guns and stuff in the Army. She is all proud to tell people I was a soldier, etc, than its "what did he do" oh he shot guns and stuff...

I love her, she is a wonderful mother and wife, just don't ask her where the dip-stick is on her car. LOL


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 19, 2013)

No women want a Customs Officer. 


Mostly because we're cunts


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 19, 2013)

racing_kitty said:


> YOU can't, Rav. However, I'm willing to bet that certain other people (cback, Deathy, me, EVERYONE else) could get our dick beaters on her chesticles with little effort. Airfare/cost of petrol not included.


How did I get included in this auspicious group?


----------



## 8654Maine (Aug 19, 2013)

What was this thread about?


----------



## Ravage (Aug 19, 2013)

It's about military people having "The Touch"!


----------



## AWP (Aug 19, 2013)

This thread started out great, and sunk lower and lower, until it recovered like a 16 year old's dick. Now it is sinking again...


----------



## Johca (Aug 19, 2013)

I don’t know what chicks really dig, but that 26 virgins in heaven sounds kinda of boring ….   Poor old warrior was looking for Valhalla, but got the chicks instead.  Just saying ...


----------



## Muppet (Aug 19, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> This thread started out great, and sunk lower and lower, until it recovered like a 16 year old's dick. Now it is sinking again...


 
So, same as usual... Nothing changes.:wall:

F.M.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 19, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> This thread started out great, and sunk lower and lower, until it recovered like a 16 year old's dick. Now it is sinking again...





Firemedic said:


> So, same as usual... Nothing changes.:wall:
> 
> F.M.


Well, the only thing that changed here is that I was the start of the awesome, and not part of the downfall!


----------



## Muppet (Aug 19, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> Well, the only thing that changed here is that I was the start of the awesome, and not part of the downfall!


 
At least we have not...yet...degraded into calling each other cunts or wankers...YET.

F.M.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 19, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> How did I get included in this auspicious group?


 
Just lucky, I guess...  just beware of RK, she's got explosives...


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 19, 2013)

Bunch of cunts and wankers!


----------



## x SF med (Aug 19, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> Well, the only thing that changed here is that I was the start of the awesome, and not part of the downfall!


 
um...  notsomuch...  if you're involved we can start by playing handball against the curb, it just goes lower from there....


----------



## Muppet (Aug 19, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> Bunch of cunts and wankers!


 
I've heard it all now. I can go to sleep. Good night cunts...

F.M.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 19, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> I've heard it all now. I can go to sleep. Good night cunts...
> 
> F.M.


Good night Wanker!


----------



## Totentanz (Aug 19, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> Bunch of cunts and wankers!



Typical Canuck, always rude, cussing the neighbors, and flipping off children... Wait, what?


----------



## CDG (Aug 19, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> At least we have not...yet...degraded into calling each other cunts or wankers...YET.
> 
> F.M.



And it hasn't gone gay yet. Little victories.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 20, 2013)

Totentanz said:


> Typical Canuck, always rude, cussing the neighbors, and flipping off children... Wait, what?



I live in a "rough" part of Canada... 



CDG said:


> And it hasn't gone gay yet. Little victories.



Just wait until @Poccington gets here, his gay brings all the boys to the yard.


----------



## ProPatria (Aug 20, 2013)

Isn't @Poccington in this video?


----------



## JHD (Aug 20, 2013)

ProPatria said:


> Isn't @Poccington in this video?



LOVE IT!!!  Those guys have muscles that make smart girls stupid...


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 20, 2013)

ProPatria said:


> Isn't @Poccington in this video?



Even though I agree, please don't tell us why you found that video so quickly...


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 20, 2013)

JHD said:


> LOVE IT!!!  Those guys have muscles that make smart girls stupid...


My muscle made a smart girl pregnant.


----------



## dknob (Aug 20, 2013)

Holy shit that girl is super hot.

And btw I think that guy is a 2/75 guy! I saw another video on his page and he has a plaque on the wall with LA12 patch!

Best part about that whole video was the girl and the PJ part.. hahahaha "I just want to kill somebody *sad face*"


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 20, 2013)

JHD said:


> LOVE IT!!!  Those guys have muscles that make smart girls stupid...


 
Those muscles are nothing!  The "muscles" in my middle finger can make any girl squirm like a possessed nun being gangbanged... er I mean exorcised by a group of priests.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 20, 2013)

dknob said:


> ...And btw I think that guy is a 2/75 guy! I saw another video on his page and he has a plaque on the wall with LA12 patch!



I noticed during the outtakes that one of the tats on his arm is a tribute to a fallen Ranger,  and on another forum one of the guys recognized the patch on his chest as a Company patch from a few years ago.


----------



## ProPatria (Aug 20, 2013)

@RackMaster A guy from work was sending it to some of the guys on facebook, hence how I got looped into it.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 20, 2013)

You know what this thread needs? a cool soundtrack!


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 20, 2013)

Ravage said:


> You know what this thread needs? a cool soundtrack!


Doesn't work, you tease. Not available in my country.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 20, 2013)

Ravage said:


> You know what this thread needs? a cool soundtrack!


Most of us would settle for boobs, real or silicon, as opposed to a gay ass pilot.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 20, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Most of us would settle for boobs, real or silicon, as opposed to a gay ass pilot.


 
Well, at least he didn't use the volleyball scene....  still geigh, but not ubergeigh...


----------



## JHD (Aug 20, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> Those muscles are nothing!  The "muscles" in my middle finger can make any girl squirm like a possessed nun being gangbanged... er I mean exorcised by a group of priests.



Impressive!  Besides, as good as they might look, those guys in the video are probably ghey.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 20, 2013)

Yoshi said:


> Doesn't work, you tease. Not available in my country.


 
Don't you think you Texans are taking this secede thing just a bit too for now?


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 20, 2013)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Don't you think you Texans are taking this secede thing just a bit too for now?


No.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 20, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Most of us would settle for boobs, real or silicon, as opposed to a gay ass pilot.



Aren't you Air Force? You guys are like 90% pilots, right?


----------



## AWP (Aug 20, 2013)

Ravage, at the rate you're going, you'll find China, oil, or water...


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 20, 2013)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Don't you think you Texans are taking this secede thing just a bit too for now?


 How did I know the great county state of Texas was going to get involved. Besides, we all know its a clause that only Texas can legally secede from the Union. :-"


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 20, 2013)

Ravage said:


> Aren't you Air Force? You guys are like 90% pilots, right?



Man do you work on being a total turd. Why are you always posting BS, why are you trying to get under members skin with your stupidity? I get that your time as Polish Army reservist has not led to much knowledge of anything military for you. But damn dude, think about what you are posting for a few minutes before clicking "post reply". 

I mean think about that, if the Airforce was 90% pilots: who would maintain, fix, fuel and arm the plane?

Too keep this short, go back to posting your  pictures, and quit being so damned annoying.


----------



## Poccington (Aug 20, 2013)

ProPatria said:


> Isn't @Poccington in this video?



Jesus fucking Christ. You lose for even finding that video.

That is the gayest thing that has ever been posted on this site. Well done mate, you've just out-gayed the world.


----------



## Poccington (Aug 20, 2013)

ProPatria said:


> @RackMaster A guy from work was sending it to some of the guys on facebook, hence how I got looped into it.



From work? I didn't realise you were in the Navy


----------



## AWP (Aug 20, 2013)

Poccington said:


> That is the gayest thing that has ever been posted on this site. Well done mate, you've just out-gayed the world.


 
Those are pretty strong words considering some of the stuff seen on this board...


----------



## Poccington (Aug 20, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Those are pretty strong words considering some of the stuff seen on this board...



I'm willing to stand by what I said.

The start of that video was fucking horrific. I bet Rack watched it all....


----------



## Johca (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Johca (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Johca (Aug 20, 2013)

Back to the how to be an operator topic.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 20, 2013)

Poccington said:


> Jesus fucking Christ. You lose for even finding that video.
> 
> That is the gayest thing that has ever been posted on this site. Well done mate, you've just out-gayed the world.


I thought that distinction belonged to this little gem:





You're right, though, ProPatria's has it beat.   

What is seen cannot be unseen.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Aug 24, 2013)

dknob said:


> Holy shit that girl is super hot.
> 
> And btw I think that guy is a 2/75 guy! I saw another video on his page and he has a plaque on the wall with LA12 patch!
> 
> Best part about that whole video was the girl and the PJ part.. hahahaha "I just want to kill somebody *sad face*"



Mat is from 2/75 and I believe his fiance competed in fitness competitions.


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 24, 2013)

So what's with those Ranger Up guys?  According to the two Care Coalition guys at WRNMMC from the 75th Stann was a tool and the blonde guy in the vids, whose name I can't remember, was poorly liked...  Just curious others opinions.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 24, 2013)

Blizzard said:


> I thought that distinction belonged to this little gem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You sir should be fucking banned! Posting shit like that!

F.M.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 24, 2013)

surgicalcric said:


> So what's with those Ranger Up guys?  According to the two Care Coalition guys at WRNMMC from the 75th Stann was a tool and the blonde guy in the vids, whose name I can't remember, was poorly liked...  Just curious others opinions.


That's the first I've heard of Brian Stanm being anything but likable and extremely nice. Did they elaborate on his behavior or what he said that made them think that?


----------

